# Help with mailbox mod



## duckybud (Jul 23, 2017)

I am having problems keeping the dust burning while cold smoking at 80 to 100 degrees and a very hard time keeping the pellets going on a regular smoke.  The mailbox is directly below the intake of the smoker, 3 inch from box to smoker, 3 inch outlet on smoker, all wide open.  Mailbox started out with 3-1 inch holes in door, didn't work tried adding 3-1 inch holes in bottom of mailbox also with the same results.  I dry dust and pellets in oven for 15 to 30 minutes before use.  The smoker is home made from a food warmer with pid controled brinkman 1500 watt element and smokes well if i put amazin smoker above the element inside the smoker.

I am getting frustrated any help would be greatly appreciated.

Bud


----------



## duckybud (Jul 25, 2017)

16 views and no one has an idea?  Please gentlemen I have a bunch of bacon to make shortly and would really like to use the mailbox.

Thanks

Bud


----------



## tropics (Jul 25, 2017)

Try posting some pics it may help

Richie


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 25, 2017)

I have one hole in my mailbox that is in the lower left corner of the door. It lines up well with the hole in the pellet tray where you light it. I have a 3" dryer hose going to the smoker and it's about 2 1/2 to 3 feet lower than the smoker. I also have it stretched out when I use it to the right of the smoker about 3 feet. 

Not sure if that'll help but I haven't had problems keeping pellets going in my mailbox mod in all the years I've used it. 

I also let my pellets burn about 10 minutes before i put them in the box. 

Good luck


----------

